# Kann man Koifutter einfrieren?



## PeBo (27. Nov. 2019)

Wie der Titel bereits sagt, frage ich mal in die Runde, ob man Koifutter auch einfrieren kann.
Da ich einen großen Sack Koifutter gekauft habe, dieser aber noch nicht komplett aufgebraucht wurde und ich kalt überwintere frage ich, ob ich das Futter nicht besser bis um Frühling einfriere?

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (27. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Peter!
Würde ich nicht machen. 
Es könnten sich Eiskristalle zwischen dem Futter bilden 

Ich fuelle generell immer in Eimer um. 
Und dann mache ich es wie bei Tupper, Deckel schließen und kurz an einer Seite nochmals öffnen, auf den Deckel drücken und schließen. 
Um so weniger Luft sich im Eimer befindet um so besser.


----------



## PeBo (27. Nov. 2019)

Danke Ron, so ähnlich mache ich es jetzt auch. Dabei dunkel und kalt ist bestimmt kein Fehler. 
Mir kam nur die Idee mit dem Einfrieren und dachte mir, wieso nicht, aber wofür hat man das Forum, vielleicht hat das schon jemand gemacht oder kann mir was dazu sagen.

Mit den Eiskristallen leuchtet ein, hat es schon mal jemand getestet?

 Gruß Peter


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Nov. 2019)

Sowas handhaben ganz viele:
Frisches Futter, Vakuum eingeschweißt & anschließend eingefroren.

Mache ich auch des öfteren, jedoch aber nur für kurze Zeit & nicht über den gesamten Winter ..


----------



## PeBo (27. Nov. 2019)

Danke Fabian, ich kann mir vorstellen, wenn keine Luft mehr dran kommt, dass das Problem mit den Eiskristallen dann zumindest auch geringer auftritt. Vielleicht teste ich das einfach mal mit einer kleinen Menge aus. 
Ich muss mir aber erst so ein Vakuumierer besorgen, den gibt es in unserem Haushalt noch nicht. 

Gruß Peter 

PS: Wenn ich so ein Teil meiner Frau zu Weihnachten schenke kommt wohl nicht so gut?


----------



## DbSam (27. Nov. 2019)

Ja, nee, kauf es Dir besser selbst. Nur für Dich und Deine Fische. 

Vorheriges Blanchieren sollte entfallen, ist ja kein Gemüse ... 
Nach der Vakuumiererei:
Das Einfrosten muss so schnell wie möglich gehen, daher den Tiefkühler ein paar Stunden vorher auf die kälteste Einstellung drehen und immer nur kleine Mengen in den Tiefkühler legen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (27. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Nur für Dich und Deine Fische.





PeBo schrieb:


> Wenn ich so ein Teil meiner Frau





DbSam schrieb:


> immer nur kleine Mengen in den Tiefkühler legen.


Die Frau oder das Fischfutter @DbSam


----------



## PeBo (27. Nov. 2019)

Oh René,
das war aber böse.

Dabei ist sie doch so nett.

Ich glaube dir fehlt ein Kaffee 

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (27. Nov. 2019)

René, Du wieder ...
Hast Du schon mal junges und zartes Gemüse eingefroren, wieder aufgetaut und dann dessen Konsistenz getestet?
Da ist nichts mehr mit knackig frisch ...

Also ...
Wer unbedingt auf wabbelige Frauen steht, der kann das machen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (27. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal junges und zartes Gemüse eingefroren, wieder aufgetaut und dann dessen Konsistenz getestet?
> Da ist nichts mehr mit knackig frisch ...



He, junges und frisches Gemüse ist zum gleich Verzehr  geeignet. 
Nichts da mit auf Eis legen. 

Eventuell vorher etwas heiß machen, nennt man wohl blanchieren.


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Nov. 2019)

Das Futter direkt im Teich einfrieren wird wahrscheinlich zu viel Energie verbrauchen und das Füttern wird dann ja auch schwierig.
Scherz beiseite, mach es wie mit Schnittlauch und anderen Küchengewürzen. Ein Backblech mit einer 1cm-Schicht in den Gefrierschrank. Nach ca 30 bis 45 Minuten ist das soweit gefroren dass Du das als Schüttgut in ein anderes Behältnis umlagern kannst. Dann nächstes Backblech.
Durch das lagenweise Einfrieren klebt das nicht zusammen. Die Lagerbehälter sollen nicht zu groß sein weil jedesmal wenn Du was entnimmst kommt warme Luft rein und damit Kondenswasserbildung die dann einfriert.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Nov. 2019)

Ja, kann man. 
Würde aber einfach nicht so viel kaufen und zeitnah verbrauchen.  
Und würde in relativ luftdicht Behälter umfüllen nach dem öffnen eines Sack.


----------



## PeBo (27. Nov. 2019)

Danke Lima, das ist ja mal ein Tipp den ich direkt ausprobieren kann, weil Backblech und Tiefkühltruhe in unserem Haushalt schon vorhanden sind, anders als dieses Vakuum - Dingens.

Gruß Peter


----------

